# darton bows



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

not a big fan.

i had a Darton Tempest for a 3-D bow there for about 3 months, and didnt really like the way it felt, or shot.

But, from what ive heard the new 08's are great shooters, and have lots of speed and forgiveness.


----------



## MuzzyMarksman (Jun 16, 2007)

idk really I've never had one and I really dont pay attention to them.


----------



## rage1 (Jun 29, 2006)

i really like my tempest 27" 60 pounds im getting 305 and its really forgiving 



consider this they own the patents on hoyts cam and 1/2 

mathews limb pockets and a whole lot more so buy what you want but darton probably owns it


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

not a big fan.


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

im shooting a pro3000 and it is awsome for a 6.25" brace hight it is very forgiving,at 54# with a 26.50" cx 3-D select 150 im getting arount 300 fps. i think for 3-D, spots and hunting it is a hard bow to beat....


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

Nice bows, i shot my uncles pro2000 and it is extremely forgiving. With a 2 1/2 inch to long of draw length i shot a 3 inch group at 40 yards. Smooth as well, but not as smooth as my black ice!:wink:


----------



## bonnieandclyde (Jun 12, 2007)

well if its made in michigan who would like it hahaha 


go bucks


----------



## whitetailfreak1 (Mar 30, 2008)

bonnieandclyde said:


> well if its made in michigan who would like it hahaha
> 
> 
> go bucks



i'd watch it, alot of good cars are made in michigian


----------



## bonnieandclyde (Jun 12, 2007)

i wouldnt call them good considering the american made cars are doin horrible


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Darton Bows resale value*

I have owned a Darton bow for years i am on my 2nd pro3000 i recently tryed a new bow and i like it better now i would like to sell my practicly new 3000 and noboby will even have a look whats up i payed 750 for this bow i have it listed for 650 i am not happy with the resale value anyone want it
?


----------



## WHITETAIL1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

*what do i think??*

thay are good shooters but try to resell one!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

on the weekend at york county almost everyone had darton 
they do have speed thats for sure but nothing like an x-force :wink:


----------



## bighoytman (Apr 12, 2006)

well they only one I ever own blew up on me and at time was less than yr old


----------

